# FL Studio will not export songs properly



## MorgyMorgy (Jun 13, 2021)

I have tried exporting this one song for the past hour and have had no success. The exported file is bugged out and notes will cut off at random and sound awful. I've tried every single combination of export settings, I've tried purging and reloading samples, and I've even tried exporting every single track separately one at a time. Nothing works. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

The attached file is supposed to be a simple three notes and it can't export three notes from a single track without issues.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 13, 2021)

Hmm... do you have the "smart disable" function (I think it is called) deactivated?
It cuts off notes after some time when the DAW isn't constantly getting new information for a track


----------



## MorgyMorgy (Jun 13, 2021)

No dice. I also tried turning off fast sample preview and that didn't work either.


----------



## dariusofwest (Jun 13, 2021)

Hm, try recording to disc from the mixer maybe


----------



## MorgyMorgy (Jun 13, 2021)

dariusofwest said:


> Hm, try recording to disc from the mixer maybe


That doesn't seem to work either.


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 13, 2021)

You are using the latest version, right? Windows, Mac?
Are you using Kontakt in your tracks? If you solo tracks do they all behave like that, or some in particular. You can look into the settings of a plugin (again, Kontakt can be troublesome in FL) , select the "troubleshooting" tab and see if "use fixed size buffer " makes a difference..About a year ago, I often had this issue, but it has not reapeared.


----------



## MorgyMorgy (Jun 13, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> You are using the latest version, right? Windows, Mac?
> Are you using Kontakt in your tracks? If you solo tracks do they all behave like that, or some in particular. You can look into the settings of a plugin (again, Kontakt can be troublesome in FL) , select the "troubleshooting" tab and see if "use fixed size buffer " makes a difference..About a year ago, I often had this issue, but it has not reapeared.


I am using FL Studio 20. I should've mentioned this earlier but it also does this in the program; the only way I can make it play without error is by muting most of the channels. Even if I go to the mixer and select solo play on a specific channel it won't work, they have to all be muted manually.
The fixed size buffer thing didn't work. I'm beginning to think this is a problem with my computer; not enough processing power, and I won't be able to afford a better pc for a while.


----------



## Wenlone (Jun 14, 2021)

There is an option called "Notify about rendering mode" under the plugin settings. Make sure it's checked and try again.


----------



## MorgyMorgy (Jun 14, 2021)

Wenlone said:


> There is an option called "Notify about rendering mode" under the plugin settings. Make sure it's checked and try again.


It worked! Thank you very much!


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 20, 2021)

Wenlone said:


> There is an option called "Notify about rendering mode" under the plugin settings. Make sure it's checked and try again.


I've been having the same problem with rendering on FL Studio for the longest time and was browsing casually this section of the forum when I saw your post. Thank you so much !


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 21, 2021)

MorgyMorgy said:


> It worked! Thank you very much!


Glad it worked..out of curiosity, which plugin(s) did you have to apply this setting to?


----------

